# Crap all over Marco Pierre White thread



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2021)

Started a new thread under off topic sub forum where members could attain more personal empowerment by transferring the sins of the world to Marco Pierre White for his media embellished image.
Feel free to share your feelings here concerning the trauma and grief he may have caused you.
I want this to be a place where you can complain about Marco and express how hurt you felt that he said many rude things to people.
Intangible ideas and myths only please, it’s important to understand that whatever he did on some cooking show last year is a very big deal and also how a person’s character should be judged.


----------



## WiriWiri (Apr 28, 2021)

He wears a nice turban. He is an utter bastard when it comes to cultural appropriation


----------



## btbyrd (Apr 28, 2021)

Why so sensitive?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2021)

btbyrd said:


> Why so sensitive?


Please stay on topic. Or elaborate.


----------



## btbyrd (Apr 28, 2021)

You seem to imply that MPW's detractors are a bunch of fragile snowflakes who have hurt feelings about Marco being "rude," but yet you're the one who is getting hyper defensive in the face of legitimate criticism of your idol. I get that your original thread was an "appreciation" thread, but appreciation includes an appraisal of flaws as well as virtues. And Marco has plenty of both.

Speaking of people with lots of virtues and flaws, here Mario Batali relates the time MPW threw a hot pan of ristotto at him, hitting him in the chest. Behavior unbecoming of a chef. Crap all over Marco for that.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2021)

btbyrd said:


> You seem to imply that MPW's detractors are a bunch of fragile snowflakes who have hurt feelings about Marco being "rude," but yet you're the one who is getting hyper defensive in the face of legitimate criticism of your idol. I get that your original thread was an "appreciation" thread, but appreciation includes an appraisal of flaws as well as virtues. And Marco has plenty of both.
> 
> Speaking of people with lots of virtues and flaws, here Mario Batali relates the time MPW threw a hot pan of ristotto at him, hitting him in the chest. Behavior unbecoming of a chef. Crap all over Marco for that.


Please don’t put words in my mouth. And thank you for staying on topic. Your feedback is always of value. The only question here is...was he aiming for his face? I could definitely lose some respect for him if he misses his target in such a close range environment.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Apr 28, 2021)

"MPW Heroically Fights Back Against Accused Sexual Predator"


----------



## WiriWiri (Apr 28, 2021)

I loved White Heat and probably basked in the reflected glow of Marco‘s cheekbones for quite a while . In louder, more yuppified times.- an era when casual cruelty could still be mainstream entertaining outside of Japanese gameshows - he played the macho chef role to perfection. Cooking cool, with added substance abuse and women? Yes please.

My two encounters with MPW were sadly more dispiriting, tinged far more with sadness than admiration. This article from around the same time always rang true with me



> However we should also recognise that this Marco Pierre White, the Marco of White Heat has not really existed since he retired from the kitchen at the turn of the Millennium. His personal and business problems have been well recorded. His US television series Chopping Block was pulled after a handful of episodes (although the series was completed at a later date) and in 2007, his marriage to wife, Mati unravelled in a costly divorce. Few would now be able to defend him from the accusation that he is now simply following the money wherever it will lead him.
> 
> But I, for one, don't really blame him. His is a star very much on the wane and, while we may remember what he once was, we should be more sympathetic to who he now is, a man who is leveraging his fading brand to produce what income he can before people forget about him altogether. He at least, compared to many other chefs, does it with admirable chutzpah.
> 
> I recall again the sad sight of George Best dredging the last remnants of his lost talent out on a cold football field far, far from his glories days at Old Trafford. When some in the crowd shouted out abuse as Best gave up on a chase for the ball with a dismissive wave of his hand, my elder companion whispered to me "They should leave him alone. He's given us years of pleasure. Now, let him make some money."


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 28, 2021)

I feel like folks on this forum seem to have some trouble with the concept that there are other values on the scale of liking people/things than +100 and -100.

MPW is brilliant but has issues. pointing them out is fair and doesnt make you a hater. In the end, glossing over the reality doesnt help anyone, because you should want the next MPW level talent to bring more people in than they push out, the same way I want the next Jeff Dean to not be Jeff Dean.

On the topic of whether what he's doing now is sad or not, Ill strongly plus one the snippet WiriWiri posted.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 28, 2021)

Raised by a tyrant father, became something of a tyrant himself. Extremely talented and dedicated, probably more self-reflective than most might give him credit for, yet prone to all manner of bad behavior and intense mood swings. 



I get it. He makes a kind of sense, given what he experienced. He's a tortured artist. 

At the same time, it's not a free pass.

I think that basically sums it up for me


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> I feel like folks on this forum seem to have some trouble with the concept that there are other values on the scale of liking people/things than +100 and -100.
> 
> MPW is brilliant but has issues. pointing them out is fair and doesnt make you a hater. In the end, glossing over the reality doesnt help anyone, because you should want the next MPW level talent to bring more people in than they push out, the same way I want the next Jeff Dean to not be Jeff Dean.
> 
> On the topic of whether what he's doing now is sad or not, Ill strongly plus one the snippet WiriWiri posted.


I’ll agree that Marco has not aged well at all and should’ve taken better care of his body.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 28, 2021)

labor of love said:


> I’ll agree that Marco has not aged well at all and should’ve taken better care of his body.



he's definitely rich enough for blood transfusions from teenagers so not sure what's going on with him.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> he's definitely rich enough for blood transfusions from teenagers so not sure what's going on with him.


The man sacrificed his health to please the palette of others. 
Not sure if he possesses the technology himself to receive a transfusion from one of the children he keeps in his dungeon under his home.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 28, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> he's definitely rich enough for blood transfusions from teenagers so not sure what's going on with him.



Chronic fight/flight activation from the many decades in high pressure kitchens, combined with chronic sleep deprivation and who knows what sort of "behavioral" issues.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2021)

chiffonodd said:


> Chronic fight/flight activation from the many decades in high pressure kitchens, combined with chronic sleep deprivation and who knows what sort of "behavioral" issues.


Being a full time bad ass can take its toll on the body and erode a mans appearance. The things we do for love.


----------



## WiriWiri (Apr 28, 2021)

With hindsight, I am beginning to worry about labor’s coprophiliac fixation. I fear it may be a trap.

I’m beginning to wonder if - in a similar relationship as hulk has to anger - MPW needs people to crap on him to feed his self-loathing, justifying his continued bitterness and marginal contemporary relevance. And that LOL is an unwilling conduit, possessed by MPW malevolence into some kind of weird shite hypeman role.

It‘s unlikely perhaps, but I’m going to err on the side of caution just in case


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2021)

Amen! Let it all out brother. Let the healing begin!


----------



## WiriWiri (Apr 28, 2021)

I‘m not falling for that one. I’m keeping it in, remember, 

I‘m sorry that, since the unfortunate incident with those sodium enhanced MSG death cubes, Marco can’t absorb meaningful sustenance any other way. But I will not heap any further ordure on MPW and feed the beast’s self-pity, no matter how hard you plead for poo


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> I‘m not falling for that one. I’m keeping it in, remember,
> 
> I‘m sorry that, since the unfortunate incident with those sodium enhanced MSG death cubes, Marco can’t absorb meaningful sustenance any other way. But I will not heap any further ordure on MPW and feed the beast’s self-pity, no matter how hard you plead for poo


Boy, you have an odd way of “keeping it in” but by all means suit yourself.


----------



## ian (Apr 28, 2021)

Can you still edit the thread title to include feces so the thread stays on topic? This is an exciting new direction.

Edit: I am a moron and forgot the thread title.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 28, 2021)

Added a poll for your enjoyment @ian


----------



## btbyrd (Apr 28, 2021)

Poop on his thunderous tyranny; celebrate his talent, hard work, and dedication to the craft.


----------



## ian (Apr 28, 2021)

Would have been better if we could select both.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 18, 2022)

Looking forward to celebrating MPW's thunderous tyranny in the forthcoming biopic by Russel Crowe.





__





Russell Crowe to write, direct and play Marco Pierre White in biographic film







www.thestaffcanteen.com





Already making the popcorn...


----------



## LostHighway (Jun 18, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> Looking forward to celebrating MPW's thunderous tyranny in the forthcoming biopic by Russel Crowe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russell Crowe? Unless he is only playing old MPW they need someone much younger and much gaunter/less well padded to play him in his late 1980s and 1990s full ferocity.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 18, 2022)

LostHighway said:


> Russell Crowe? Unless he is only playing old MPW they need someone much younger and much gaunter/less well padded to play him in his late 1980s and 1990s full ferocity.



Yeah he's playing like the later version. Young marco should be played by...? Hmm.


----------

